# Roberto Gagliardini



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

Centrocampista a tutto campo, classe 1994, bergamasco. Si sta mettendo in luce quest'anno insieme a tanti altri giovani compagni di squadra (tra i quali anche Petagna).

E' dotato di grande stazza ma anche una buona reattività palla a terra. Ordinato, sa giocare bene la palla, pur senza eccellere nel dribblig o nella visione di gioco.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

Oggi ha annullato un (cadaverico) Strootman.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Boh, io dopo il bidone Bertolacci starei lontano da questi ragazzi che fanno la stagione della vita nel sistema di Gasperini. Comunque sul lato strettamente tecnico non mi pare da big: è molto bravo tatticamente e corre tanto, ma tecnicamente non mi dice nulla.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, io dopo il bidone Bertolacci starei lontano da questi ragazzi che fanno la stagione della vita nel sistema di Gasperini. Comunque sul lato strettamente tecnico non mi pare da big: è molto bravo tatticamente e corre tanto, ma tecnicamente non mi dice nulla.



Tecnicamente è molto semplice, cosi diventa molto più efficace e importante per la sua squadra, poi secondo io è un ragazzo che deve ancora esplodere, lo ritengo un centrocampista speciale, con Bertolacci non c'entra nulla, io lo prenderei al volo per Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, io dopo il bidone Bertolacci starei lontano da questi ragazzi che fanno la stagione della vita nel sistema di Gasperini. Comunque sul lato strettamente tecnico non mi pare da big: è molto bravo tatticamente e corre tanto, ma tecnicamente non mi dice nulla.



la differenza la fa la testa. Quindi non terresti d'occhio manco Kessie per lo stesso motivo ?


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> la differenza la fa la testa. Quindi non terresti d'occhio manco Kessie per lo stesso motivo ?



Il discorso è diverso: Kessie è due anni più giovane e già in B con Drago mi piaceva tantissimo. Gagliardini boh, faceva panca al Vicenza che lottava per la salvezza.


----------



## koti (21 Giugno 2017)

Niente di che.


----------

